# Could she be the one?



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I posted a picture a couple of days ago of a chocolate and white girl, currently named Cassidy. I've been sending emails back and forth with the breeder... In face my in box is full! 

And here is what I have learned. She is 6 weeks old and will be leaving at 8 weeks. The breeder, Joanna, is willing to deliver her since she is licensed pet courier and is only charging cost of fuel. She is also trained to microchip and will be sending them away microchipped. She is also trained in pet first aid (she ws on a course today) she likes to keep in touch with the people that she rehomes her puppies with and says she feels cheated if they don't keep in touch. She asked me questions, such as if I had any other dogs and seemed very interested in the information about how she would be cared for. She seemed keen on the fact that she would have Mylo to play with. She answered all my questions and there were a lot of them! 

She said that they are all pretty laid back pups. She's likely to be around 5lbs full grown as her parents are around that size but pointed out that a weight does not necessarily denote a size as they carry their weights differently. They sleep in a pen with bedding and puppy pads and the bedding will increase and pads decrease over time. They're weaning well and are good at going on the pads and not on their bedding. They will be socialised for the next two weeks taking trips into town, going in cars, meeting various people etc. She will come with vaccination if she's big enough and the vet is happy. They have been vet checked and will be checked again before they leave. Parents have been checked for luxating patella and scored well. 

They're currently on a food called Healthy Paws which she distributes. She said it is a holistic food because she wasn't happy with any commercial brands. She likes the sound of ziwipeak but has not heard of it. The puppy pack comes with a towel, blanket, food, shampoo, perfume (??), papers (pedigree and KC registered), training manual and a CD of photos and videos. 

They bred the mother some had sent me a photo of the grandmother who is now retired and living with a friend, but comes back to visit. She rescues and rehabilitates chihuahuas and currently has a pack of 15. She's sent me some pics which I will post below. She says another family is interested and has asked to come and see her tomorrow. She has mentioned these before and I'm not sure if it may be a ploy to hurry me up! 

To me, although the pup is expensive, the breeder seems to be too good to be true. She is kennel club assured though and her name and location are on the website. The date of the last litter says they were born end of June and registered in August but I assume that is not this litter as they are 6 weeks old today...I assume they're just not registered yet? Her email address is on there and it is the same one I have been in contact with. She agreed to drop the price by £50 which will more or less cover the delivery cost and she wants a £200 deposit. 

What do you guys all think? Does it sound good? Does it sound legit? Could she be the one? It's such a big decision with her being so expensive. It's particularly a lot of money to me as we don't usually have a lot of money. Sorry about the HUGE post! Thanks for reading!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm confused, who are all the photos of? Is it just me, or do some/most of those Chocs seem to have rather long muzzles, I always struggle telling from a photo (except when it comes to the beauteous Gemma, Bella etc.) but I just can't get past that question with these.

Of course, that also depends on whether you demand a super short snout, I personally don't, prone to more teeth probs imo.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

She sounds great and the chi's look lovely but if you have any doubts don't go along with it, I really wouldn't buy without seeing tbh.
I assume if you did buy the first time you will see her will be at your doorstep?

I would wait personally, another one will come along and will probably be perfect.
I'm seeing so many gorgeous litters past few days online and oh how I wish I was in your situation of buying another ! x


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is kennel club *assured*? How is that different from registered?






And Dee, which Bella are you talking about?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You mean KC accredited? That's what you put in your previous post. If so, them my alarm bells are ringing. KC accredited breeders agree to abide by a whole set of rules/guidelines, one of which is to not let puppies go before 12 weeks.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is kennel club *assured*? How is that different from registered?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well yours & mine me darlin' - yours has a gorgeous little head & muzzle to die for, my Bella was gifted with a looooong ski-jump affair for a snoz ... I often tell her I'm going to cut off half her nose to make her a real Chi, not sure what I'd do about the rest of the voluminous body though lmao.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Also, she is describing the pup as chocolate sable, it can't be a sable if both parents are self coloured. I'm assuming the lilac tri pictured is dad and the 3rd choc along in the top pic is mum as she described her as 'chocolate tuxedo' which I assume means white bib and paws, it isn't a technical term.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Well yours & mine me darlin' - yours has a gorgeous little head & muzzle to die for, my Bella was gifted with a looooong ski-jump affair for a snoz ... I often tell her I'm going to cut off half her nose to make her a real Chi, not sure what I'd do about the rest of the voluminous body though lmao.




You think so? I find Bella's muzzle to be a mess, too tiny, she has teeth that
weren't able to grow out properly because the muzzle just has no room. As
for your Bella, she sounds like my Chanel...such a big girl, doesn't even look
like the same breed with that long body, legs and nose. But what a love muffin
though. Wouldn't trade her for the world.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I just checked, and it isn't the KC Accredited/Assured breeder scheme that requires them to be a minimum of 12 weeks, my mistake, I apologise. 
She sounds like a good breeder who cares about her puppies, and I like the look of the little girl. I think she will end up a lighter chocolate colour.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

It says kennel club assured breeders scheme and that the pups will be KC registered. I'm not sure what the difference between KC assured and accredited is...here is the link though 

Litter Details


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It is the same thing, they just changed the name.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

So you think I'd be ok going for her? What does the KC assured scheme entail exactly? 
I'm not bothered by a longer muzzle really. I think Mylo's is probably a little long and I think he's gorgeous! Not sure who all the pics are of. The first, ginger ish one is the grandmother but I've asked her who the others are. All being well I shall put a deposit down tomorrow if you guys think it's good/ safe? I think with my limitations there's a slim chance I'm going to find one from a good breeder around here. More opinions please!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i think all the chihuahuas pics that you posted here in this thread are really cute


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think she's great! And perfect for your driving situation. And comes from a good breeder....hmmmm all signs point to YES!! Can u put deposit down w PayPal? That way you have an electronic receipt? She's really really gorgeous!! I say do it!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Do you know what health tests have been done on the parents (eyes, knees, etc)? She should be able to show you results, especially regarding LP.

Why is she letting the pup go at 8 weeks if these "accredited" breeders have to keep the pups until 12 weeks? 

Does she make that dog food herself? Have you heard of it? Ingredients? This is more to satisfy my curiosity lol. 

What questions did she ask you? Did she ask what your lifestyle is like at all? What did she tell you about the pups personality and how she would fit in with your family?

I'd worry about her rushing you. Sounds a bit like a bluff to force you into making a quick decision. 

I tend to be skeptical of "too good to be true" situations, personally. But there is no reason you can't go see the puppy before you deposit, right? Check out the living conditions, ask for health testing proof, and check the puppy's personality out. I wouldn't deposit without meeting her, mom, and the pups. 

Sorry to be critical, I know how hard it is to hear when you are searching so hard. It took me months to find Toby so I understand that. But you want to make sure she is everything you want, especially of she is quite expensive. So these are just some more things to think about?

Edited to add: after reading Stella's post, I feel better about the breeder. To be assured it seems that they have to do health testing and jump through other hoops. 

And I agree, the puppy is beautiful. Although I wouldn't deposit on a puppy I hadn't met, in your situation it may be your best option. 

Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Personally I like the look of her, pretty colour and markings, not too extreme head shape, and 5lbs is a nice weight, neither too big nor too small. I don't think she is overpriced either. My friend who breeds Chi's would charge me £850 for a bitch puppy without papers, and that is mates rates.
The Assured breeder scheme is getting mixed reviews amongst my breeder friends. This is from the KC website:

*Assured breeders must*
Hand over the dog's registration certificate at time of sale if available, or forward it to the new owner as soon as possible
Explain any endorsements that might pertain and obtain written and signed confirmation from the new owner, at or before the date on which the dog is physically transferred, that the new owner is aware of the endorsement(s), regardless of whether or not the endorsed registration certificate is available
Follow Kennel Club policy regarding maximum age and number/frequency of litters
Permanently identify breeding stock by DNA profile, microchip, or tattoo
Make use of health screening schemes, relevant to their breed, on all breeding stock. These schemes include DNA testing, hip dysplasia, elbow dysplasia and inherited eye conditions
Socialise the puppies and provide written advice, in the Puppy Sales Wallet, on continuation of socialisation, exercise and future training
Provide written advice, in the scheme Puppy Sales Wallet, on feeding and worming programmes
Provide a written record, in the Puppy Sales Wallet, on the immunisation measures taken
Provide reasonable post-sales telephone advice
Inform buyers of the requirements and the recommendations that apply to Kennel Club Assured Breeders as well as the existence of the complaints procedure
Draw up a contract of sale (see below link) for each puppy and provide a copy in the Puppy Sales Wallet
Provide a list of breed specific traits and tendencies or any further breed specific advice or information that may enhance the puppy buyers understanding of the breed they are buying

*Assured breeders are strongly encouraged to*
Make sure that whelping facilities accord with good practice
The contract of sale should clearly lay out to the buyer the nature and details of any guarantee given (e.g. time limit) and/or any provisions for refund or return and replacement of puppy. If endorsements are being used the contract should also explain why these have been placed and under what circumstances they would be removed (if any). The contract should be signed and dated by both breeder and purchaser, showing that both have agreed to these terms
Commit to help, if necessary, with the re-homing of a dog, for whatever reason, throughout the dog's lifetime
Follow relevant breed health screening recommendations

So it is just stuff that you would expect from a good breeder and of course is no guarantee that you are getting a decent pup, especially with Chi's which have no specific health tests recommended. They do perform checks though, I think on all breeders who register more than 2 litters a year.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Ashley, the 12 weeks rule is the British Chihuahua Club, not the KC Assured breeder scheme, I got it mixed up.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stella, your post made me feel better about this breeder. Thanks for the clarification. I am a naturally skeptical person so I still question it until I see it with my own eyes. It doesn't help that I don't know much about the practices in the uk. 

However, you have to feel comfortable, Melissa. If you like this breeder and the puppy, do what feels right! Whatever decision you make, as long as your family is happy then it's worth it!!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol I am naturally skeptical too, there are so many scams regarding tiny puppies, but she does sound genuine to me. The fact that she had the parents' patellas checked when she wasn't required to speaks volumes.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

If you love the look of her, then MAKE HER YOURS before someone else does, we all know how quickly they get snapped up. If I wanted her I'd be on the phone doing a paypal or online bank transfer (so you can still send her a copy of the Bank transaction receipt) before the other family gets there .... I don't think that's a ploy to hurry you up, I always tell the truth when someone wants to buy something expensive from me, especially if I like the person enquiring, so as to give them the best opportunity of getting what they want before anyone else does.

All boxes are well & truly ticked as far as I can see.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> If you love the look of her, then MAKE HER YOURS before someone else does, we all know how quickly they get snapped up. If I wanted her I'd be on the phone doing a paypal or online bank transfer (so you can still send her a copy of the Bank transaction receipt) before the other family gets there .... I don't think that's a ploy to hurry you up, I always tell the truth when someone wants to buy something expensive from me, especially if I like the person enquiring, so as to give them the best opportunity of getting what they want befor anyone else does.
> 
> All boxes are well & truly ticked as far as I can see.


True. The more I think about this and hear others' opinions, Melissa, the more I think you should go for it ASAP before she gets snatched up. Given the education I got on the makings of a reputable breeder in the uk, I think she really seems to be good. My weird skepticism aside, I say to go for it too. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Very true, hurry before she is gone! While I was checking vet references, Leo got a deposit put on him. The breeder warned me that others were rally interested and I thought she was just saying it to push me to put a deposit down. Long story short, the couple called back saying they wanted a girl she had instead, who just had a deposit put down on her so they they said ok they'll just stick w Leo and my breeders said nope, sorry I don't want to give u a second choice puppy and let me have him!! Phewww thank god bc he's perfect !! So hurry!!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Very true, hurry before she is gone! While I was checking vet references, Leo got a deposit put on him. The breeder warned me that others were rally interested and I thought she was just saying it to push me to put a deposit down. Long story short, the couple called back saying they wanted a girl she had instead, who just had a deposit put down on her so they they said ok they'll just stick w Leo and my breeders said nope, sorry I don't want to give u a second choice puppy and let me have him!! Phewww thank god bc he's perfect !! So hurry!!!


You mean you almost didn't get the beautiful long coat Toby? That would have been horrible! Thank goodness that didn't happen!!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I know, right!!! What a horrible thought....


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm hoping Melissa's silence is because she's bashing out numbers in an online deposit making flurry


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> I'm hoping Melissa's silence is because she's bashing out numbers in an online deposit making flurry


I hope so too! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, this is exciting!!! i hope she gets that beautiful little puppy, cant wait to find out :clock:


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Paging Melissa? Where are you? LOL. 

The UK is usually 5-6 hours from here depending on where, so its like 2ish in the morning there. Maybe she is sleeping?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, it's the middle of the night here. I am off to bed in a bit.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Haha! Yep, I'm in bed! It's 4am here now. The breeder stopped responding about half 11 so I sent her a message and said I was going to bed but that if she lets me know how she wants the deposit then I'll get it to her first thing. Thanks for your responses everyone, I feel better about it now. Wow Stella, those are some expensive puppies! I'm skeptical too, so that's why I wanted to check with you guys. Thank you all for your opinions


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

She is very cute  

My only worry would be her age ... The food is available from pet shops  
(the main wholesaler in the UK sell it)


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, it's got to be morning now .... what's the go ..... get outa bed & start rattling that woman's cage to give you her bank details


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

Hoping all works out well for you! 

Tell us as soon as you know something, please?

Best wishes!!!!!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Well, it's got to be morning now .... what's the go ..... get outa bed & start rattling that woman's cage to give you her bank details


hehe we agree  It's 10am here :coolwink:


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I've spoken to her. She said that the family who wanted to visit will already be on their way and that she prefers to sell to people who have had a chance to see the pup. She said hopefully they'll like one of the boys instead but she'll let me know.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Aww let us know what happens - fate may go your way  xx


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I've spoken to her. She said that the family who wanted to visit will already be on their way and that she prefers to sell to people who have had a chance to see the pup. She said hopefully they'll like one of the boys instead but she'll let me know.


I remained a teeny bit sceptical until this ^ she sounds like a very good breeder. Keeping my fingers crossed that they go for another pup or don't put a deposit down so you can get in there 

Deffo do it through Paypal as I'm sure they have transaction insurance if anything were to go wrong  x:daisy:


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Good luck, Melissa. If they don't choose the girl, then she's probably meant to be yours.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh darn it woman, it's nigh nighs time here, now I'm going to have a restless sleep and come screaming in here as soon as I wake up to see what transpired, to see if we have another wee one in our midst.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I've spoken to her. She said that the family who wanted to visit will already be on their way and that she prefers to sell to people who have had a chance to see the pup. She said hopefully they'll like one of the boys instead but she'll let me know.


Omg the suspense is killing me!! Any news yet???


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Nope. No news as yet. They said they'd be there at lunch time and it's 1.30 now. I guess what will be will be!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Let us know! We are all emotionally invested now. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Haha. I've noticed!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Maybe you should have one of the boy puppies if the girl goes


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I really have my heart set on a girl and there are lots of cute boys out there that I could go and visit first.


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow they are taking their sweet time, lol! Can't wait to hear what happens!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Hopefully no news is good news but in this case I'm adding not.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Still nothing?!?!?!! Isn't it like 6pm by u now?? Maybe u should call her??


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It's half past five, call her!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

She emailed at half 5 to say they'd only just left. I work from 5 so couldn't phone! She said that they preferred one of the boys but they wanted a girl so they have put a deposit down on her. She said she spent an hour trying to convince them that really isn't a personality difference between boys and girls and its more about the pup and the owners but they were set on a girl unfortunately.


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh no, I'm sorry. I hope you're not too disappointed. Hopefully another puppy will come along soon that you will absolutely adore. Maybe the people will change their minds.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh no! How silly of those people to want her only because she is a girl when they like her brother better. Hopefully, she will be able to convince them that the boy would be better for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, sorry it didnt work out  . i'm sure you will find a little girl chi that is meant to be yours though.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh no, I'm sorry. I do think things happen for a reason though, your puppy is still out there.
Or the other family will change their minds and she will be yours.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Yea, maybe. I'm disappointed because I thought she was mine before I heard about the other people but what can ya do? I particularly want a girl but she was the one I liked the look of. I saw her and thought she was gorgeous and it was just a happy coincidence that she was the girl in the litter but we shall see what happens I guess. Thanks for your support everyone xox


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Ask that breeder if she can recommend another breeder with puppies available.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Ask that breeder if she can recommend another breeder with puppies available.


We're on the same wave length! I already did. She said she didn't know anyone but that she has a litter of 3/4 chis that I'm waiting on photos of.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh Melissa, I'm so sorry love. Maybe she wasn't meant to be or who knows, maybe they will change their mind. Keep ur head up, ur prefect baby girl is out there! Hugs!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Buildthemskywards said:


> We're on the same wave length! I already did. She said she didn't know anyone but that she has a litter of 3/4 chis that I'm waiting on photos of.


did she say what the other 1/4 was?!! and how many girls are in the litter?!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

There are 4 girls. One she's hoping to keep herself. The other 1/4 is powderpuff crestie... I don't actually know what that is. She said they've had a few litters before so she will send me examples of adult ones too.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oh Melissa, I'm so sorry love. Maybe she wasn't meant to be or who knows, maybe they will change their mind. Keep ur head up, ur prefect baby girl is out there! Hugs!!


Thanks Hun. I'm just getting frustrated because there's not much about.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I wanna see pics of the crestie chi mixes. Bet they are really cute!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's what a powderpuff chinese crested looks like... (Kat here has a couple) Neat dogs!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i cant wait to see the pic of the puppies. sounds like it'd be an adorable mix


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I wanna see the puppies!!! I bet they are precious!!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, true to my word I opened my eyes & came busting in here to see if you'd got her. 

I can see vague "no's" swimming around on the page through half-opened eyes, but now I seeing fluffy, non-chi cuties & wondering what on earth is going on ... will have to take my coffee & pills & come back to this when my eyes can see their usual blurr, it's getting all very confusing


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I want to see pictures of the puppies! Do you think you'd consider one of the 3/4 girls?


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

OK, now I'm super confused - we have an accredited Kennel Cub breeder who's bred a litter of part Chi's with the breed above - have i got that right??? 

Jees, things must be completely different over there to here, if a reg'd KC breeder did that here, they'd be run out of town, banished by an angry herd of women frothing at the mouth screaming for her to be dereg'd.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Chi/Powder Puff mixes are pretty cute, but if you want a purebred Chi, don't settle for less. I too find it odd that a KC accredited breeder is breeding mixes.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree with Caitlin that you shouldn't settle if you want a full chi. 

I wonder how she ended up with a mix litter? Accidental breeding?


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Hmm, that is a bit odd. It can't be an accidental litter, she has bred the parents together before. I suppose there is nothing to stop her breeding pet litters as well.


----------



## Mylilprada (Sep 22, 2012)

Im actually looking too for a new pup! And i look daily for the right one. Thats what i did with my prada and diamond when i saw them i went for them... Ive been looking but i want to make the right choice and there are specific colors i just love too so i havnt found my new baby yet. Im sure you will find your new baby soon 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm confused by her breeding mixed pups too. I love mutts, but don't support
breeding them on purpose. It is a red flag to me that this woman who is
supposed to be a registered breeder breeds mutts. I'd run.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Melissa what are your requirements for a puppy? I'll help you look if you like  Have you tried Champdogs ® - Promoting Responsible Dog Breeding - Online Since 1999 ?? They have champion breeders and their litters up . Good luck finding a new pup I'm sure once you find your pup you'll be glad you missed out on this one as every pup we eventually take home was MEANT for US alone  x


----------



## Mylilprada (Sep 22, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> I'm confused by her breeding mixed pups too. I love mutts, but don't support
> breeding them on purpose. It is a red flag to me that this woman who is
> supposed to be a registered breeder breeds mutts. I'd run.


I agree on that too.. I also dont support mixed breeding when i look on the craigslist most people offering chihuahuas are mixed with dachshund or min pin pomeranian shitzu or pugs to me i dont think those dogs should be bred and sold. There is nothing wrong with mixed breeds but there is an overflow of them in shelters these people dont think. I think its ok to breed for breed standards but i do know accidents happen 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Hmm, that is a bit odd. It can't be an accidental litter, she has bred the parents together before.* I suppose there is nothing to stop her breeding pet litters as well*.


Hmm, I find a non-backyard Breeder of Pedigree dogs breedings designer dogs somewhat obscene and very, very tacky!!! 

Usually, any decent breeder's website has a huge preamble about why they breed & makes mention of the fact they breed mainly "_to BETTER the breed_" (not that most are succeeding in this quest based on health issues that prevail and instead of diminishing seem to get worse with the effluxion of time and the more they're bred). 

And that's without even trying for the damn body modifications they persist in going for ie. shorter & shorter legs, virtually no muzzle, grossly round bulbous heads, look at what the morons did to Chi's when they snuck something unknown in to get Merle's and the results that brought about!!!

I don't like peeps messing with any breed (think German Shephard's backs & hinds these days), but when it comes to deliberately mixing them, that's a whole new and worse ball-game that's purely for greed, nothing else, just pure unadulterated greed on their part imo and anyone who does it cannot consider themselves a salt of the earth breeder, rather a puppy farm on a small scale.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It is different here. All small breeds can be sold on, even as adults, for a hefty sum, so rarely end up in rescue centres. There is a huge trend for 'designer dogs' especially if the mix is two toy breeds. They sell for similar sums to purebred puppies. As long as people are happy to pay, people will continue to breed them.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> It is different here. All small breeds can be sold on, even as adults, for a hefty sum, so rarely end up in rescue centres. There is a huge trend for 'designer dogs' especially if the mix is two toy breeds. They sell for similar sums to purebred puppies. As long as people are happy to pay, people will continue to breed them.


It's the same here unfortunately but those "put together frankenstein dogs" can sell for much more than Ped's.

Sigh, then there's people like me who WILL pay just to save the dog, like my Mastiff x Ridgebacks, saved from a life of pig hunting - I see those utes/pickups out on the road all the time with their stainless steel trays & cages, storage bins and sitting space only for the dogs who're covered in scars, missing ears etc. I just want to run these slaughter houses on wheels down (when the dogs aren't in there) and say, "_Sorry Occifer, I sneezed & lot control of the wheel momentarily_."


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Dee, to clarify, I meant there is nothing in the Assured Breeders Scheme to say she can't breed pet litters, the recommendations only apply to registered litters.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It's a delicate subject. I knew a family who bought a 'Pugalier' (Pud x Cavalier) because they believed cross-bred dogs are more healthy. Well it ended up with the health problems associated with both breeds and had to be PTS before its third Birthday.
I still think that all breeders should breed for health and temperament whether they are breeding pure or cross bred dogs.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Dee, to clarify, I meant there is nothing in the Assured Breeders Scheme to say she can't breed pet litters, the recommendations only apply to registered litters.


Hi Stella, yep, I realised what you were saying .... lol, I guess those terribly proper & stickler for the rules Brits didn't bother to put anything to that effect in their rules & regs because they wouldn't think for one moment that one of their own would ever contemplate breeding "mongrels" (which, over here, simply denotes 2 different breeds producing pups).

If the Committee became aware of such activity I'd bet London to a brick they'd hold an extraordinary meeting and have a new rule drafted up before the meeting was even finished on the grounds, "It's just not cricket!" I can't just see them sipping their tea from fine bone china cups with a shortbread on the side, pinky sticking out just so, and spluttering, "She did whaaaaaaaaaaaat???"


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

They look mostly chi and as Stella said small breeds almost never end up in shelters and if they do it's only because of temperament, ill treatment or being ex brood bitches. They're mostly chi and all dogs were crossed at some point to get the types of dogs they wanted be it ones to hunt, catch rats, fight etc.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

So have you decided on one of the mixed pups then?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

No decision yet :s


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> No decision yet :s



What's stopping you from coming to a decision?
You are asking everyone's opinion, but how do YOU feel?
What are your thoughts? What's your gut feeling telling you?
Is there something preventing you from saying YES?


----------



## Mylilprada (Sep 22, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> They look mostly chi and as Stella said small breeds almost never end up in shelters and if they do it's only because of temperament, ill treatment or being ex brood bitches. They're mostly chi and all dogs were crossed at some point to get the types of dogs they wanted be it ones to hunt, catch rats, fight etc.


It must be different here i frequent the shelters and there are lots of purebred chis and other purebred dogs even english bulldogs in our shelters and their temperament is fine. I just think here everyone thinks they need to breed their dogs. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Mylilprada said:


> It must be different here i frequent the shelters and there are lots of purebred chis and other purebred dogs even english bulldogs in our shelters and their temperament is fine. I just think here everyone thinks they need to breed their dogs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free



Yes its VERY different in the UK to Cali. Over here bigger/old dogs tend to be in shelters...staffys mainly then big crosses. Small breeds - cross or not are taken in very quickly - it is extremely rare for chi's or other small breeds to be in rescues for long unless they have health issues .


----------



## Mylilprada (Sep 22, 2012)

CheyMUA said:


> Yes its VERY different in the UK to Cali. Over here bigger/old dogs tend to be in shelters...staffys mainly then big crosses. Small breeds - cross or not are taken in very quickly - it is extremely rare for chi's or other small breeds to be in rescues for long unless they have health issues .


Wow! Yeah big difference one thing that hurt us here is some of the movies such as beverly hills chihuahua came out people started breeding like crazy.. Its frustrating a big thing going on here is reselling stealing of dogs and people out to make a buck at a dogs expense thats going on alot. We get your typical person that lives in an apartment that buys a purebred puppy without landlord consent so these dogs end in the shelter too 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I kept checking rescues when looking for Mylo. There weren't very many but they were mostly staffies. Particularly here in Liverpool. The only small dogs were ones that they said could not go to homes with children.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> What's stopping you from coming to a decision?
> You are asking everyone's opinion, but how do YOU feel?
> What are your thoughts? What's your gut feeling telling you?
> Is there something preventing you from saying YES?


I don't really have a gut feeling at the moment. I feel like my gut feeling is towards the breeder more than the puppies as I think she's a really nice person and she has been great with my relentless questions. I do think they're both cute but I'm easily swayed by others opinions so I'm not sure what my opinion is right now, particularly being tired. I've never been good at big decisions. I think I'll visit this all again tomorrow and see how I feel then.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You are right to take your time. It's a big decision. You'll have your new best
friend for more or less 15 years, it's only natural to think it through and through.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Sleep on it and see how you feel in the morning  x


----------



## Mylilprada (Sep 22, 2012)

Im sure you will find that special one for you 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Personally, I wouldn't get the mixed breed dogs unless you're positive you want them. I also would be much less likely to get one without meeting them first. Don't settle for something that isn't perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------

